# Question - but I feel a bit dozy asking



## stayinghopeful (Jan 22, 2005)

If you ovulate and have regular periods;

and if scans show the follicles

and the womb lining is normal throughout a cycle;

and if you produce normal levels of progesterone;;;;

does this mean an egg is produced in each cycle


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

No need to feel dozy   

I don't think it does.  The scans show that you're producing follies, but it doesn't necessarily follow on that each follie contains an egg - sadly    

Jayne x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

When the prodesterone is raised, those cycles you have ovulated but it is normal for a woman not t6o ovulate every cycle.

Ruth


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ruth, could I have a bit of a biology lesson here please    So, if the progesterone is raised and it means you've ovulated, does that definitely mean an egg is also produced?  Or is it just that the follie has ruptured, but as to whether an egg was released or not, this is unknown?  (unless of course you have egg collection).  

Is that right, or is my thinking on this completely wrong?  

Thanks Ruth   

Love 

Jayne x


----------

